# Bring puppy to work



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. Well, I have been reading a lot of posts preparing for our new arrival in 6 weeks. But I could still use some tips or learn about your experiences in bringing your puppy to work. As most of you leave your dogs at home, I am looking for some extra information or maybe some remarks on how I think I will try it.

Sooo.. this is the plan (longread because I wanted to give you guys a pretty good grasp of it).

I have my own company, and I will be the only one bringing a dog (for now). Everyone (±20 people) has agreed individually (!) to it, and is looking forward to her. I share a small quiet private office, with the other owner. We share the entire building with other companies and there are some other dogs around. One of them is a podenco I have been babysitting for years and I know very well. She does very well around other dogs, especially small dogs.

My plan is to bring my puppy to work after we have established our routine at home and her accidents grow little. I hope to train her to be around the office from an early age, so when she starts getting more energy, she is trained to relax in this environment.

I live just outside the city center, and work in the center. As a small puppy, I plan to carry her in a backpack and cycle. When she grows old enough, she can run next to me. We have big cycling lanes all throughout the city. It's only 20 mins (The Netherlands is small) to get to work, and with the podenco I always cycle. We can take public transport too. The podenco tends to lay down in the middle of the path and spread out as much as she can, those dogs are anything but velcro ;-) I also walk the entire way every now ant then (45 mins). On the way to work, there's a small fenced dogpark with rarely any dogs around where we could train and play for a bit. All in all, we could spend an hour to get to work and exercise in the meantime. 

Early in the morning we leave her out as well of course, but only briefly. Then play, feed, train and leave for work. Walk during lunch and in the afternoon we could go for a playdate with the podenco two floors down to get some socializing and energy out. After work, we could spend some time getting home as well, and after dinner walk to a nearby park for a game of fetch and playtime. Or she goes for a run with my partner, when she's old enough. I would love to go hunting training with her too, they have evening classes not too far away from the city. Weekends are for longer hikes and playdates ;-)

Hoping this schedule will help her to settle for a few hours at the office, I will also bring a crate, kong, etc. Eventually, I'd have her run loose in the office, but she'd have to be an adult, relaxed dog for this in my opinion. 

I would start by just visiting the office while I'm still free (I'm planning to take 2 weeks off), and train her to be around and sleep for a bit in her crate. Then, I would start bringing her in once a week, or maybe 1 morning and 1 afternoon per week and gradually build up from there. No rush, I live close enough to bring her home whenever it's needed. And we both work from home for at least 2 days a week so there's back-up.

With all this, I hope to give her the best start in becoming an office dog. And still I know everything will go not as I hoped for.

I have looked after a Vizsla before. I am fully aware of the never ending Vizsla energy, still a bit scared too. It's part of why we opted for a Vizsla, the other part is velcro <3. We are active people and I am looking for a companion that I can bring anywhere. I love that they will not leave your side, and I can't wait to take her on hiking, hunting, cycling and running when she's old enough. I just hope that they can be office dogs too, because she'd be spoiled with attention all day. And hopefully if I train her well, can properly rest in her crate in my office too.

Do you have any tips and remarks regarding my plan? Do you think it could work? And did you bring your puppy to work? How did it went when they grew older? Or do you think it's the worst idea ever?


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi Frida,

This can work if you are patient and consistent. It will not be easy initially but the rewards will make it well worth it. I have had two vizsla's now and started them both off as young pups coming into work with me. I work full time as a gardener. 
Each pup is different. Some more destructive, some more velcro than others and some quicker to stop howling when left alone! Also some vizsla's are better with people than others so the socialisation period will be very important for your pup.
I found my second v much more of a challenge than my very easy first pup. They both hit the high notes when first having to spend any time alone at work, the other staff members hadn't heard anything like it, and they all have dogs! Greta also was totally awful with puppy biting, over six months old before she stopped playing that game. She still goes for my shoe laces even now when she's over excited and she's nearly two.
Good luck with this, the first six months are the hardest and then things will become a lot easier.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Both my V's, 2-1/2 male and 1-yr old female, have come to work with me from day one. We are firm believers in crate training and I simply have a crate at work too. I am fortunate that I work in grounds maintenance and our maintenance building is very forgiving with noise, etc and not carpeted. So it really works out well for me. I am also a firm believer in socializing pups as early as possible. That goes for people, places and different noises. I remember when we first got our female last July and about at 12-weeks old we had a bad storm that brought down many trees. I exposed her to the sounds of chainsaws, chippers, trucks, etc (at a distance of course) and it never bothered her because I gave her space & confidence around those types of noises. Now she's a champ at work and not even thunder bothers her. I am a big advocate of dogs coming to work if the environment is right for them. My entire staff adores both our V's and they are incredibly socialized and well adjusted at this point.

Like Greta has mentioned, our female was, and kinda still is at times, a jumper. She adores people and the first thing she liked to do was jump on them for affection. She's gotten a lot better, but she does she do it on occasion. She also is a chewer and has ruin a few things in my office when I wasn't paying attention. But all and all they both do very well now.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you both for sharing your experience! I'm convinced that if it works out, we'll have a great time together at our office! I mean, being a velcro dog I really hope she enjoys being with me all day. 

Our work environment is not very forgiving on noise (customer service working there) so I'd have to be working a lot on keeping her as quiet as possible. Any tips on that? I will start crate training her in the office as soon as we have a solid structure at home, but I'm a bit nervous about whining and barking.

Jumping would not be the biggest issue, I believe it's people who enter that need to be trained as well ;-) Most people make any dog jump from excitement when entering a room. And we have concrete floors, so indeed not too worried about having an occasional accident.

For biting and just being a puppy I'm thinking on keeping her on a leash for most of the time when she's out of the crate. At least the first 6 to 8 months, but I need to see how that works out.

How did you communicate about do's and don't to your coworkers? I don't want them (or myself) to enforce bad behaviour. 

Thanks again!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you'll be fine. It will take awhile to realize all of your goals simply because she will need the time to grow up.
I personally would bring her back and forth to work from day one. All animals thrive on a predictable, regular, routine.If this is to be her routine for her life, let her start now. It's easier on her. A little harder on you.
20 minutes on a bike can be anywhere from 5 to 6 km with traffic stops, to 16 km if you're a pro level rider without stops. She'll need some conditioning regardless. There are also boots for dogs to protect their feet from pavement, unless this is a lined bike path.( gravel, dirt and bark mulch.)

As for the work environment, I have no idea how you'll keep your colleagues from starting bad habits. She'll quickly learn who the softies are and "mooch" them for treats. Or who keeps a toy, or ball, in their desk for to play with. 
She'll whine,cry, and bark, as a puppy, but I have always found most people to very forgiving of this. She'll be a very cute puppy, so that will also soften people.
As for the "velcro" at work. Uhmm,,, that might not work the way you envision. She will quickly begin to establish your work location as her place, and she'll be all over it. Don't be surprised if every day she comes into to the building, she does a "patrol", or a "loop" to meet and greet her friends, and make sure everything is as she knows it should be.
She will know every bit of that space in just a few short weeks, and the place of every single person there. 

I do think you'll be fine though, and that it will be fun.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Good point about the biking. It's 20 mins through city center with a lot of traffic lights, so my guess is that it is about 3 km. Since I need to train her to be running next to a bike in a more quiet area first, I guess we'll be building up condition that way too. But first she'll have to grow into a big dog ;-)

Thanks for all the advice! I can't wait to start training her to be in the office.

I'll give you an update in a few months, hopefully be able to help someone else who wants to bring their puppy to work.

Now, just 6 more weeks of waiting until we can finally pick her up at the breeder.


----------



## QueenTilly (Jul 7, 2020)

Frida010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Well, I have been reading a lot of posts preparing for our new arrival in 6 weeks. But I could still use some tips or learn about your experiences in bringing your puppy to work. As most of you leave your dogs at home, I am looking for some extra information or maybe some remarks on how I think I will try it.
> 
> ...


Hi


Frida010 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Well, I have been reading a lot of posts preparing for our new arrival in 6 weeks. But I could still use some tips or learn about your experiences in bringing your puppy to work. As most of you leave your dogs at home, I am looking for some extra information or maybe some remarks on how I think I will try it.
> 
> ...


hi frida!
I am Tilly’s mini-mum (so her mums daughter) and I just got back to Amsterdam after 4 months in Germany where I got to help my parents raise Tilly. As you can imagine I miss her sooo much at the moment and was wondering if you know of any vizsla groups in the netherlands where people look for dog sitters? I have lots of time to spare while I find a job and would just love to dogsit a vizsla🥰 would love to hear from you!
Kind regards,
Carlotta


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

QueenTilly said:


> Hi
> 
> hi frida!
> I am Tilly’s mini-mum (so her mums daughter) and I just got back to Amsterdam after 4 months in Germany where I got to help my parents raise Tilly. As you can imagine I miss her sooo much at the moment and was wondering if you know of any vizsla groups in the netherlands where people look for dog sitters? I have lots of time to spare while I find a job and would just love to dogsit a vizsla🥰 would love to hear from you!
> ...


Hi Carlotta!

I have heard about V Facebook groups but since I haven’t got an account, I wouldn’t be able to check it.
For dogsitting you could try the Rover app. Here in Rotterdam we have plenty of active dogsitters and dogs on the app. I haven’t used it myself tho, just check it out a while ago.


----------



## QueenTilly (Jul 7, 2020)

Frida010 said:


> Hi Carlotta!
> 
> I have heard about V Facebook groups but since I haven’t got an account, I wouldn’t be able to check it.
> For dogsitting you could try the Rover app. Here in Rotterdam we have plenty of active dogsitters and dogs on the app. I haven’t used it myself tho, just check it out a while ago.


Great! Thank you for the tips 😍


----------



## Cindy D. (12 mo ago)

Hi Frida!

Your post on bringing your V to work is exactly what I want to do. Your plan, straight down to taking 2 weeks off at first, is what I was thinking of doing as well lol.

So, how is it going? I’m going through all these questions and doubts myself and am pretty nervous.

Would love to hear how things turned out,

Cindy


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Cindy,

Our V Frida is now almost 2 and she is a wonderful office dog, if exercised properly. So what I do is we cycle to the office. Fred (we never call het Frida) has become a very well trained dog next to my bike. We go through super busy streets (I live in the city centre), and with her focusing on me and running she is mentally and physically exercised. As a puppy I took public transport or took her on the basket of my bike (only for the first 3 weeks, then she became too heavy).

In the office, she follows me wherever I go. Since it’s my own company I have been able to put small dog beds in all meeting rooms. I have a crate next to my desk in case someone visits that is allergic of fearful of dogs. And she hangs out in the crate when she wants quiet time. I’ve made it a very cosy place for her to relax. Having a V in the office is fun for everyone, they’re so friendly and playful. Fred loves to hang around in her sunny spots or she walks around trying to get people to play. When she is getting too annoying for the team I crate her, she can still be too demanding. As a puppy she was a handful in the officie, it took about 6 months for her to stop eating plants or electrical cords. You can’t have a puppy running loose when you’re not paying attention. So she was crated most of the day, and let out every hour to play and go potty. It was very distracting so I was happy that I was my own boss.

Another note is that it’s not possible to have multiple dogs in the office (at least not for me and my energetic idiot) because Fred will make sure every minute is spent playing rough. As we have one big office space (no separate offices), that is justtoo distracting (and stuff breaks, like plants).

Fred loves going to the office more than going to daycare, she loves human attention so much more than other dogs. And I love that Fred and I are always together. She makes people smile, even the grumpy ones. I take her to meetings and even some external meetings because otherwise people will ask “why didn’t you bring Fred?”. But it is a lot of work too, she needs to be exercised well, she needs to be crate trained and her ‘place’ command is very important. She will beg for food, annoy people, she will need to go out just when your important meeting starts. She will refuse to relax when you really need to focus and you will have to watch her all the time. It’s like bringing a toddler to work, the only difference is that they can relax and sleep a lot on their own (again, only if exercised and trained for it). But it is awesome having a V with you all the time!


----------



## Cindy D. (12 mo ago)

Frida010 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> Our V Frida is now almost 2 and she is a wonderful office dog, if exercised properly. So what I do is we cycle to the office. Fred (we never call het Frida) has become a very well trained dog next to my bike. We go through super busy streets (I live in the city centre), and with her focusing on me and running she is mentally and physically exercised. As a puppy I took public transport or took her on the basket of my bike (only for the first 3 weeks, then she became too heavy).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply. I’d rather know all the good and the bad now so I can prepare myself. I already hired a professional trainer who is starting with her as soon as she gets here and I’m thinking of getting her to do socialization classes as well. I will bring a crate to work and possibly hire a dog Walker who will be able to have him run a couple times a week while I’m at work. Still nervous about getting my dog but I guess I’ll learn just like everybody else


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

With a crate and a dogwalker you’ll be fine! The crate has proven to be invaluable, since some people visiting are allergic or scared of dogs so you can always put her away. Make sure the crate is their relaxation station, mine is for example next to the heater  

A dogwalker or any other way of exercise is a must! So is allowing your colleagues to ask for your dog to be crated when she is too annoying. And still, there are days that I go home early because she is just not able to chill anymore, and there’s days that she is super easy.


----------

